# Back Flow Preventer Help?



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I fired up the ol sprinkler system this week and discovered that my back flow preventer has started leaking from a port but have no idea how to fix it.

If you look at the attached image, it is leaking near the blue oxidation on the bottom, but I can't seem to find any adjustments to shut the leak off. Do I need new seals somewhere in there or do I just need to buy a new back flow preventer?

Any help / insight greatly appreciated!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Knowing nothing about them personally, I can see several pieces where you can disassemble I wonder if you couldnt just logically see what is going on in there and locate teh leak. Most likely just some simple O-rings I would guess. Good luck!


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Just plant something next to it that likes a lot of water.


----------



## shootnrelease (Nov 22, 2010)

I've worked on several back flows, and it's just much easier to replace than to keep "chasing" a leak. Just curious, did you remove it this past winter?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

shootnrelease said:


> I've worked on several back flows, and it's just much easier to replace than to keep "chasing" a leak. Just curious, did you remove it this past winter?


I have not removed it before. I did however replace my water main last summer. Some reading indicated that some crud could have something fowled up in there?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The ones that I have played with have rubber gaskets that will deteriorate over time and then the leaks start.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Critter said:


> The ones that I have played with have rubber gaskets that will deteriorate over time and then the leaks start.


I was wondering that myself....

The part that makes me scratch my head is that there is a spout in the bottom that doesnt seem to have a control valve to open or close it, so Im perplexed as to why it is leaking from that specific location.

I just dont want to replace the whole thing and spend $200 on a part cuz Im cheap!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I am just guessing but I would think that could be for freeze protection. If the valve should freeze it will discharge the water from that spout or if there was any back flow it may come out of it. 

You may want to go somewhere like Sprinkler World and ask them about it, there may be a rebuild kit available.


----------



## archerben (Sep 14, 2007)

I'd bet that there is something inside the valve that is not letting the o ring seal. I've had a similar issue twice since installing my sprinkler system. Both times it was a small bit of blue pvc glue that got stuck in the o ring. Once cleaned of the minor debris, it stopped leaking.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Howdy Luke! As mentioned above, odds are high (especially having replaced your main water line) that there is just some debris in the the valve. A simple flushing may just be the ticket. Pretty easy to do, I can walk you through it on the phone or would be more than happy to come on down this coming weekend and give you a hand. I get debris in several valves and have to flush them a couple of times a year at work. Would give us a chance to catch up too...:grin: Lemme know if you can wait till Saturday, and shoot me your address again, am sure my senile brain would get me lost finding yer place again, haha!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks guys! My neighbor happened to notice it was leaking (its on the front of my house) and he came by last night and showed me how to fix it. There was a lot of hard water deposits around a seal and a potato bug wedged in there.

Im sure the majority of the issue was the hard water deposits, but I like to think the potato bug caused problems just to be a jerk.

Thank you all for your help. 

Perry, you can come by any time and hang out. I miss hanging out with you man!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Those potato bugs will cause problems every time.

Looks like you're luck is turning around though, you even got top of the page!


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

At least that jerk potato bug got the cold watery death he deserved.


----------

